# Feminine Hygiene Products?



## 2721turnerhill (Nov 9, 2013)

I think the best site for reusable and washable pads and liners is NATURALLY COZY - Home
the products are AMAZINGGGGG and they love doing custom orders for you! They are the nicest company that i have met, with wonderful workers that love what they do. It is a family owned company. Their motto is practical, prudent, prepared and pretty. I could not more highly recommend them!!! 

PantyLiners - NATURALLY COZY
Incontinence Pads - NATURALLY COZY

What do y'all think about these products? They are a must have that not many people are thinking about! What will you do when stores run out of pads and liners?? It will suck! haha... that's why I'm trying to switch over to reusable and washable pads and liners instead of buying from a store. Are other people doing this?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice to meet you too.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Make your own. It's cheaper and easy. A set of thrift store flannel sheets can go a long way.


----------



## 2721turnerhill (Nov 9, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Nice to meet you too.


It's nice to meet you as well.


----------



## 2721turnerhill (Nov 9, 2013)

true...yet you don't always know where thrift store flannel has been.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Generally people introduce themselves here before plugging a site. As for feminine hygiene products I will be capable of making them a lot less inexpensively than buying.


----------



## 2721turnerhill (Nov 9, 2013)

that was a joke btw. i still think it would be to much work to go search,..and if you think about it you have to spend money on gas to get to the thrift store (at least i do) then by the flannel and no telling whate elses to make it more absorbent...then all the time it takes to make your own, plus the drive back home...for me, that would cost more.


----------



## 2721turnerhill (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh i am sorry, i didn't know that.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Depends on your perspective, I guess. If I can learn the skills to do something on my own, I'd rather do that. 

As for where flannel sheets have been, I'll tell you. They come home and they go through my washing machine. Problem solved.


----------



## 2721turnerhill (Nov 9, 2013)

I guess so...you still end up spending more money than just buying them in the first place though. plus spending all that time to find the products you need... (which would be more than flannel). It seams like a huge waste of valuable time.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I feel uncomfortable here. Important subject for the ladies. I will exit stage left now.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Real preppers would use Israeli bandages. Just sayin.

Is that white car parked behind your house yours or do you drive the beat up pickup?


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Any ladies ever looked at the moon cup Menstrual Cup, Alternative Feminine Hygiene product Mooncup Moon Cup, or THE KEEPER® THE MOON CUP® Manufacturer, Home Office, Distribution Headquarters (for a few first sites...) as an alternative? It looks grosser (ducks the flying shoes) but more effective?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh, boys, you are so in over your heads here.

The Moon cup and Diva cup are the same idea but different brands. I have both. They are...inconsistent to say the least. Although I think they work better before you've had kids. When they work, they work great! When they don't work, well, we just don't need to go there. Plus, you need to clean it out when you empty it. Say you're in a public restroom inside a stall. What are you going to do? Jump up and run to the sink? Not happening. I wanted to love mine because we don't use disposable anything, but they just didn't work out. <sigh>

But, with a $20 snap plier tool, a yard of PUL (waterproof polyester) and some flannel, you can make as many reusable pads as you could possibly want or need. Now *that* would be an excellent barter item.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Can't you just use a cork?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Can't you just use a cork?


:lol:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Can't you just use a cork?


I guess I should start drinking more wine!!
Kidding aside, this was somewhat of an eye opener for me. Gotta think of everything.


----------



## 2721turnerhill (Nov 9, 2013)

I would still use pads..........i don't think i could shove a plastic mug up there!


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

Or maybe we could outlaw menstration? But I like the cork idea better.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

techtony said:


> Or maybe we could outlaw menstration?


^^^ +1.

From a prepping standpoint, I think it wouldn't hurt to get a couple of those cups to have on hand. That's what I would use if TSHTF, it's just not my favorite method. My favorite method is lots of alcohol, a heat pad and a vacation on the beach.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Sometimes age is good - don't have to worry about this anymore. That said, we have stocked up on several boxes of tampons and pads, both for barter and first aid.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

That's definitely something to not run out of. Not relishing the idea of stuffing rags down there like in the old days.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Not just rags - moss and cattails, too.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Scratchy!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If your nutritional intake is low and your physical and or mental stress is high menstruation ceases... Of course you do run the risk of dying.... sorry.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Well hopefully most people reading here will be prepping adequate nutritional intake and therefore also be faced with the problem of menstruation. Unless, of course, they forget to stock up on condoms.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Hmmmm. That one never occurred to me.... It is only a temporary fix for menstruation and thenYou get an addition to the family.
Oh great! another mouth to feed and a woman...... with cycles 
I may have to shoot myself..


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

lol...I'm hoping my days are numbered for that little period of horrible time that occurs monthly. They transplant eyes, hearts, livers, and kidneys...why couldn't they give my uterus to someone else that would use it?

Anyways....I'm stocking such needed preps, there hoping menopause hits before I run out and can then use as a barter...lol


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yeah! I'd gladly donate mine, and good riddance!


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Why they're at it, you know donating my uterus...maybe they could do a little lipo and suck the fat out of my ass and give it to a flat chested lady that needs a set of boobs...lol


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Squishy! :lol: I'm rather flat chested and love it, actually. Didn't quite go so far as to burn my bras, but they collect dust these days. Ahh, freedom!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Kidzthinkimahoarder said:


> Why they're at it, you know donating my uterus...maybe they could do a little lipo and suck the fat out of my ass and give it to a flat chested lady that needs a set of boobs...lol


I've been saving for that set of DD's I've always wanted, but hey, if you're giving boobage away, I'm all in!!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Don't let them hit you in the face when you're on the run! :lol:



Mish said:


> I've been saving for that set of DD's I've always wanted, but hey, if you're giving boobage away, I'm all in!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm an athletic kinda gal! I really don't want any big tatas. I've embraced my little girls. =)


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

im a little lady, but i have a rather large chest... i wear normal bras, but i have a stock of nice and supportive sports bras. i did mma for a long time, so i have all kinds of athletic equip for my boom booms, haha.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

thanks for posting the company with the reusable pads. the ones i have tried have been odd. obviously i use disposable now, but always trying new ways to prepare for shtf


----------



## BriKai2 (Apr 27, 2016)

I am using cups... In some countries the menstrual cups are ALL they use... They are reusable and so small you can carry a few in your purse or even one in your pocket..


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)




----------

